# James Williams will be on the Discovery Channel Time Warp Series tonight.



## Brian King (Dec 3, 2008)

Not really related to Russian Martial Arts but I know that many with-in the Systema community have trained with James both here in the United States as well as in Russia and that many Martial Talk members only view those forums that contain the art(s) that they practice. So I thought besides in the Sword forum and the Japanese General sections I would also post a notice here in the Russian Arts forum. *Moderators please feel free in deleting thread if you wish.*

It should be interesting to see the strikes and throws that are based on sword movement along with the sword movement caught on high speed camera footage then slowed down to see the nuances. Discovery Channel sometimes has interesting shows so I will be interested to see how they do with this one. 

*Discovery Channel Time Warp Series*
James has just completed two shows in the Time Warp series with Discovery Channel. They show high speed camera footage of cutting with the katana as well as throws and strikes based on sword movement in very slow motion. This allows the viewer to see minute detail in the techniques and a look into what makes these sophisticated techniques work.

Time Warp has just notified us that they will be airing the next show tonight at 8:00. If you have a chance check it out! Details below.
12/3/08 (We.)
8:00 PM
DISCOVERY
(#107) Samurai Sword Master

More information on James Williams can be found here.
http://www.dojoofthefourwinds.com/instructor.html

Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 3, 2008)

Yah, that show did a segment on Katanas and their cutting power. Done in England (was wondering if our very own Sukerkin was going to be on it...  ) and it was interesting. Cutting through the Tatami Mat or straw man. Done in slo-mo it was fascinating. 
This is a neat show... a bit gimmicky but not a bad watch for when nothing else better is on.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 20, 2008)

Missed this one, hopefully I can catch it on a repeat.  Anyone here get a chance to see it?  If so, was it a good episode?

David


----------

